

Hermes: A New Open Source Alternative for Doing Pub/Sub over HTTP - wslh
http://weblogs.asp.net/cibrax/archive/2011/07/12/hermes-a-new-open-source-alternative-for-doing-pub-sub-over-http.aspx

======
mindcrime
Bad call on the name, guys. There's already a project using the name "Hermes"
that is related to messaging.[1] Granted, it's JMS specific, but the domains
are close enough for it to be confusing.

[1]: <http://www.hermesjms.com/confluence/display/HJMS/Home>

~~~
sebilasse
Maybe also not smart to take the same name as the high-end luxury fashion
brand [2].

[2]: <http://www.hermes.com/>

~~~
tingley
Also the name of a venerable BBS system [3]. I'm feeling OLD.

[3]: <http://www.hermesbbs.com/>

